# Hunting Boots



## joejeep92 (Oct 11, 2010)

Well, November is a long time off but I am planning my Fall bear hunt in a new area and am spending more time shoe shopping than my wife which is impressive. At least my shopping takes place at Cabelas but I digress. It will be a spot and stalk hunt with calling in a fairly rough mountainous area that last November averaged highs in the 50s and lows in the high 20s. I still hunt normally in the LL Bean Maine Hunting Shoe but worry about traction on a muddy hillside. I don't want some heavy clomper that I can't feel branches under my feet either. What have you guys worn that is a reasonable compromise between feeling branches before they break and decent traction? Also, as much as I like nice things, I'm not paying $400 for boots.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

most good gotex hiking / hunting boots will do you just fine in those temps , as long as your moving some 

tread is not much of an issue in boots , anything you will slip off with a moderate tread your likly to still slip off with a heavy tread usually because it is what your walking on that slips and not the tread

socks , good socks are the most under appreciated item by non hikers 


also your going to want to start climbing stairs a lot of stairs , LOTS of them and walking in those boots a lot 2 pair are also a good idea some times you just get them wet and they need time to dry


kansas being free of many large hills , you might find a parking garage in the city if that isn't to far away and lace up and take the stairs all the way tot he top then walk down the ramp then stairs to the top 

a few weeks ago we took a 4 mile hike at a state park , now I can walk 4 miles no problem , but the 500 foot high bluffs those slowed me down.


----------



## joejeep92 (Oct 11, 2010)

Yeah, I have been getting in better shape. I am an amateur boxer so I try to keep in fairly good shape but I have definitely been adding in more road work. I was in the area I will be hunting this weekend and while it is very rocky and steep, I keep going back to the Maine Hunting Shoe because I just like being able to feel the ground.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

that main hunting shoe , looks a lot like what we would call a pac boot , it isn't because it doesn't have a removable liner , when on hills steep ones , the question is how much will your foot slop around 

I hunted many years with pac boots becuase it was just what we wore , we don't have many steep hills or at least none very tall but we walk through a lot of potholed forest 

and if there isn't snow I prefer the more supported boot 

since your already familiar with he Maine pack boot if it works for you in fit and feel it should be ok for traction 

you may want to find a place with a rocky trail and walk it , sometimes feeling the ground is nice and some times it is a sharp rock poking you in the wrong place on your foot.

2 pair is still good idea maybe a pair of the Maine hunting shoe and a pair of hiking boots


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I like my Red Wing Irish Setter tree line 10 inch. They are my second pair of Red wing boots since 1979. They reconditioned the first pair till the leather in the uppers were so cracked and asked if I would be happy with the tree lines. Of course I would be and about 2 weeks later they came. Had them about 10 years now and wear them till it snows and is cold when I switch to Pac boots.

http://www.irishsetterboots.com/USD/product/hunting-boots/03809-treeline-10-brown-gtx

Yes they cost a bit more than many other brands but when you get old fashion customer service it is worth it. Made in the USA by Americans.

Go to the RW site and watch the short videos and you really get a sense of their pride in product. Red Wing Video - Shoe Repair


 Al


----------



## WoodsDweller (Jun 15, 2016)

Danner pronghorns or Danner elk hunter


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

I really like rocky boots. The rocky tan riders are awesome. Got a pair on right now that have been through heck and back for 2 years. Still strong.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

If I remember right my Rocky boots cracked right were all my other boots cracked. It was right were it flexes in front of the lacing.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

I would want a quality leather or synthetic 9" to 12" high, full lace up, lightly insulated boot with heavy vibram soles for hoofing around the mountains. I've hunted in Alaska and western mountains a lot. Your feet move around too much in rubber boots and it's a real good way to twist an ankle and get hurt.

I wear Meindl, perfect Hunter boots sold thru Cabelas. Just looked, they run $299 so may be above your budget. You can probably get a decent pair of similar Danners or Rockys for considerably less, but they won't last as long. A good pair of Wolverine of Redwing work boots with a heavy vibram sole would be cheaper yet and do the job in a pinch.

The best boots for this are probably; Meindl, Lowa, or Kennetrek brands. Keeping your feet warm is typically not nearly as important as good traction and ankle support is on fall mountain hunts.


----------



## joejeep92 (Oct 11, 2010)

A good pair of boots last a long time so I can see where spending for them could be warranted. If I find something that really fits my needs, I'll get it no matter the price. However, I am a born and bred cheapskate.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

I bought a pair of those Meindl's in 1996 and just replaced them in 2014. Boot was still in great shape but the vibram sole was worn and no longer provided the best traction on the rocks. Could have probably sent them in to get re-soled?


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

Fishindude said:


> I bought a pair of those Meindl's in 1996 and just replaced them in 2014. Boot was still in great shape but the vibram sole was worn and no longer provided the best traction on the rocks. Could have probably sent them in to get re-soled?


I would. Maybe the company offers a re-crafting service? Then you have a backup pair that is already formed to your foot.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

The boots that I've been buying lately have performed exactly opposite. The soles look untouched after many miles but the uppers are cracked and falling apart.

If I had a nice pair of expensive boots that needed a new sole that would be my first choice. There's a shoe shop in Brainerd MN 56401 that could do the job.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Does anyone use Muck Boots?


----------



## WoodsDweller (Jun 15, 2016)

fishhead said:


> Does anyone use Muck Boots?






Yes. For several years now


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Muck boots are nice, but a poor choice for mountainous terrain.

Many years ago, my midwestern buddies and I were in Wyoming on a mule deer hunt in mountain foothills where lots of walking was required every day.
Woke up to rainy conditions one morning, so several of us just put on our knee high rubber boots like we wear all the time around here deer hunting. Big mistake to say the least. They don't have stiff enough soles and your feet and ankles move around way to much in rubber boots. We were slipping & sliding all over the place and about half crippled by days end.


----------

